# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  ايندكس در جدول حجيم

## Parastoo7

با سلام
بنده يك فايل بكاپي را restore كردم و در حال حاضر جدولي با حدود 4 ميليارد ركود و بدون هيچ ايندكسي دارم.
به دليل حجم بالاي اطلاعات هيچ كوئري روي جدول نمي توانم اجرا كنم. براي ايندكس گذاشتن هم با كمبود فضا مواجه مي شوم.
پيشنهاد يا راه حلي براي اين مورد داريد؟

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> با سلام
> بنده يك فايل بكاپي را restore كردم و در حال حاضر جدولي با حدود 4 ميليارد ركود و بدون هيچ ايندكسي دارم.
> به دليل حجم بالاي اطلاعات هيچ كوئري روي جدول نمي توانم اجرا كنم. براي ايندكس گذاشتن هم با كمبود فضا مواجه مي شوم.
> پيشنهاد يا راه حلي براي اين مورد داريد؟


چهار میلیارد؟؟؟؟؟ مگه اطلاعات چی هست که انقدر هست.؟ فایل دیتابیسی که از روش بک آپ گرفتید لاگ فایل نداشته چطور همچنین چیزی امکان داره که روی یک پایگاه داده بوده باشه DBA حتی فایلهارو shrink نکرده باشه اصلا کدوم سیستم می تونسته با این اطلاعات بدون ایندکس ومطمنا پر از دیتاهای تکراری کار کرده باشه.
البته که داریم بانکهایی که از این هم بیشتر اطلاعات دارند ولی DBA ها راه کارهای زیادی دارند که مثلا این که فایلها را در سرورهای مختلف پخش میکنند چون سایز این دیتابیس با 4 گیگ رکورد خیلی بالا میره اونوقت باید 10 تا هارد RAID کنن برای نگهداری از این دیتابیس که...
این اطلاعات واقعی هستند؟؟
اگر واقعی هستند بدون شک یک بخشی از اونها باید آرشیو اطلاعات باشند.!
خوب معلوم که روی این حجم به راحتی نمی تونید کاری انجام بدید خوبه restore شده.! به هرحال راه کار داره ولی به نظرم واقعی نیست این حجم در یک پایگاه داده ....

----------


## Parastoo7

اطلاعات تكراري نيست. روي پايگاه داده اصلي هم ايندكس داره و همه موارد لازم رعايت شده.
اما فايل بكاپ را براي سبك شدن به صورت fbk گرفتند و روي اطلاعاتي كه در حال حاضر در اختيار من هست ايندكسي وجود ندارد.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

ولی در sql server که FBK Backup نداریم! یعنی حداقل من که تا حالا ندیدم
دیتابیس FireBird فایل بک آپ FBK داره!!

----------

